# Wanted 1969 Iverson Dragstripper and Rollfast Top Drag 20x16



## jrcarz (Mar 1, 2014)

Looking for complete bikes.  PM me or I can be reached at 847-401-1332
Thanks
John


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 1, 2014)

*WTB Murray Ram Rod Chopper*

Looking for complete and in nice condition P.M. me or call 847-401-1332. 
Thanks


----------

